# Evening pop pickers



## windymiller (Jul 10, 2008)

Thanks for allowing me into the new and I'm guessing improved TT Forum.

Always been a fan of both Mk1 and Mk2 but never dabbled - money always gets spent by the Mrs in less exciting means!

Keeping an eye on finances and stuff over the last few months and who knows, I may finally treat myself!

I'm from Ponte Carlo in West Yorkshire - look forward to contributing and learning about the TT.

Cheers


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

Welcome Windy 

Tell me, did those sails ever catch you on the bonce..? I always watched half expecting them to


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome you could always join the TTOC to keep you going untill you find the right TT www.ttoc.co.uk Also come along to Rockingham on the 20th July to the TTOC national meet and see what you are missing


----------

